

Aether – create community moderated, distributed, and anonymous forums - carlesfe
http://getaether.net?hn

======
carlesfe
Lastest discussion was from 2 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6603230](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6603230)

